# Changer de thème sous Leopard



## muhyidin (2 Décembre 2007)

salut,


Je viens de me reprendre un mac apres une petite infidélité PC (dans l'attente de pouvoir me prendre un macbook pro).
J'ai réinstallé mes logiciels préférés mais j'ai vu que silk et shapeshifter n'etaient pas compatibles avec la 10.5.
Existe t'il des alternatives pour installer des themes?Les logiciels sus-cités seront ils adaptés dans un futur proche?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2007)

Pas pour le moment et sans doute oui.


----------



## muhyidin (2 Décembre 2007)

merci beaucoup. J'hesite a repasser sous Tiger car pas mal de logiciels ne sont pas encore compatibles et j'ai encore du mal a trouver un réel interet a Leopard meme si je ne doute pas qu'il existe.
Que me conseilleriez vous?


----------



## skystef (7 Décembre 2007)

Moi j'aimerais bien un thème Tiger. Je préférais l'interface de 10.4 :rose: (couleur des fenêtres plus claires etc...)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

muhyidin a dit:


> merci beaucoup. J'hesite a repasser sous Tiger car pas mal de logiciels ne sont pas encore compatibles et j'ai encore du mal a trouver un réel interet a Leopard meme si je ne doute pas qu'il existe.
> Que me conseilleriez vous?



Si c'est de l'ordre de l'esthétique je te conseillerai d'attendre mais si ce sont d'autres logiciels très importants pour toi alors oui peut-être revenir sur Tiger est une solution.


----------



## muhyidin (11 Décembre 2007)

merci de ta reponse.je me suis adapté bongré malgré en essayant de trouver des logiciels equivalents compatibles Mac.Du coup j'en ai decouvert de plus interessants, parfois.Plus qu'une MAJ de shapeshifter et silk et c'est tout bon


----------



## redkine (5 Février 2008)

c'est quoi les noms des logiciels ? je cherche des logiciels equivalents a shapeshifter,etc....et pour leopard


----------

